# remasterizo fotos antiguas.



## OLC (Sep 27, 2009)

*hola. por un modico precio, puedo remasterizar fotos antiguas. les dejo 2 ejemplos:
original:*








*remasterizada:*
*








si les interesa manden mensaje privado y les doy los detalles. puedo aumentar las imagenes 6 veces su tamaño. o sea que si tienen una foto antigua que mide 1000 x 1000 pixeles, se puede aumentar hasta 6000 x 6000 pixeles. (esa medida como un ejemplo)*
*aqui les dejo otro ejemplo:
original:*








*remasterizada:*


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Faaaaa, que bueno!!!

Realmente excelente trabajo.


----------



## OLC (Sep 27, 2009)

SebaFun said:


> Faaaaa, que bueno!!!
> 
> Realmente excelente trabajo.


gracias (a menos que sea ironico?)
se que hay un minimo borron en algunas areas, pero admitamos que tomar una imagen y llevarla hasta 600% su tamaño original es alucinante sin terminar teniendo un borron de pixeles.


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

No, no es ironía, es un reconocimiento a tu trabajo, muy bueno:applause:

Espero tengas éxito!


----------



## OLC (Sep 27, 2009)

*otro ejemplo:
original:*








*remasterizada:*


----------

